# Again some fawn / red



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Those are some beautiful mice.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Gorgeous; especially the lighter ones.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

These are beautiful! I love the dark red ones and the agouti-like one! I have a pet shop fawn mouse which is very similar in colour to the mouse in the front of the last pic


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

The red eyed reds are especially stricking! What lovely mice!!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

And some new pictures


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Such pretty mice!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The ones with erd eyes are extremely dark for red eyed mice. What's their genotype?


----------

